

Wander will shut down August 15th - codenapper

Unfortunately, Wander is shutting down. The app has already been removed from the App Store, and the service will be discontinued on August 15th. We sincerely apologize for the disappointing news. The Wander team tried to avoid this for as long as possible, but have been unable to properly support the app financially or technically for well over a year.<p>Full text: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;q16gniK5
======
codenapper
Clickable link the complete text of the email:
[http://pastebin.com/q16gniK5](http://pastebin.com/q16gniK5)

